# Cheapest way to plant a border?



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi All

I'm just about to finish landscaping my garden. Last job is to shift several tonnes of topsoil for the raised bed area that goes along all 3 sides/fences of the garden. It's 1m wide and 35 or so metres long in total (9m, 12m, 15m).

I don't have much budget left at all for the planting so will be begging, borrowing and stealing whatever I can. 

I need to spend wisely on anything I do buy. I've seen packs of bulbs which can be planted from around August which claim to give colour from January-February to May-June. 100-150 bulbs for around £10. Plus packs of mixed anemones, alliums, etc which seem decent value. 

Is this the cheapest way to get perennial colour until I can start collecting/adding more variety? Or is there a better way to spend my money? 

Soil is well drained (land drain runs under the raised beds). It goes from full sun to partial-shade and is reasonably sheltered. New half-decent quality top soil is going in. 

Any members with greener fingers than me got any ideas/advice?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Look out for offers from large nurseries like Suttons. They always have plants they haven't sold and need to shift in a hurry. Sometimes you can pick up 100s of "plug" plants for £20 or so. 

Remember perennials need to be planted with a bit of room around them.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I am looking to be doing a similar project, albeit without the 'raised' bed. I'd expect bulbs to be your cheapest and possibly the easiest option. Plugs can need certain temperatures of growing on a little - I think? 

Keep a look out on MSE as they often have deals with T&M and Jersey Plants for bulbs and plugs etc. I don't know that much about gardening but if you haven't already, investigate which plants are going where to ensure they work will in the different areas with the levels of sun.

Having decent soil to start with is one major tick. My house is a new-build so some areas need digging out and replacing with a good amount of top soil.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks all. Just ordered 1500 or so spring bulbs from Van Meuwen for £100. Will see how that goes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Bit late to this but also have a look in your local supermarket for cheap shrubs & perennials. You will probably have to pick through them to find a half decent specimen but sometimes only a £1 each.

Also for perennials have a look at your local nursery / garden centre for clearance stock. Often these are plants that have outgrown their pot and are looking a bit disheveled. These can often be split into several plants which will grow away well.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk
Forgot to add. If you know what you are looking for then Charity shops and stalls outside peoples houses can be another cheap source


----------

